# NPD MG-30 Multi FX



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

NUX MG30
8.5/10 - way above average, sounds are on par with the PODHD500 I had a while back.
Firmware updated to allow multi modulation pedals per 'board'.
Amps & Spring reverb are really good. Really, really good.
If you have questions, ask away, I kinda had to write my own user manual because, well, it wasn't in English.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice. Are the foot switches assignable?


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah, the CTRL switch is assignable, and there's an external double footswitch that's also assignable. Comes with, didn't show it in the pic, it's built solid.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Shot some better pics


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Pete Thorn on the MG-30


----------

